# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  tâm sự nguy khốn đáp ứng ham muốn thuốc kích dục nữ dạng bột

## seolocal

Góc khuất của nghề bán dâm nam luôn nguy hiểm và phức hợp hơn nữ bán dâm rất nhiều, đã có rất nhiều trường hợp nam giới phải uống *thuốc kích dục* để đủ sức đáp ứng cho các quý bà ham muốn cao.

 cơ quan công huân quốc tế (ILO) vừa lên tiếng nghiên cứu về hoạt động mại dâm tại Việt Nam, thực hiện trên 48 nữ, 19 nam và các chủ chứa. Theo đó, công việc của nam bán dâm có những phức tạp hơn so với phụ nữ bán dâm.

 Phan Anh, 19 tuổi, một nam mại dâm ở Hà Nội với vóc dáng cao to bảnh trai chia sẻ anh làm tại một cơ sở bán hàng dịch vụ nhạy cảm trên phố Trần Quang Khải (Hà Nội). Theo đánh giá của nhiều người trong giới, Phan Anh được xếp loại A, thuộc hàng điển trai nhất, được nhiều mối quen và chủ cơ sở mại dâm ưu ái.
 Theo Phan Anh, anh và những người khác thường bị chủ quản lý giảm thiểu, kiểm soát việc chuyển động. Nếu có ai vi phạm thì chủ sẽ phạt tiền, trừ lương, hoặc đe dọa đánh đập. Nguyên nhân là bởi các chủ muốn giảm rủi ro bị công an phát hiện và bắt giữ, để ngăn người công huân khỏi bắt khách hòa bình mà không qua họ và do đó, họ bị mất phần trăm thu nhập.





 “Hầu hết người bán dâm ở lại cơ sở đều bị giữ lại hồ sơ, họ nói là cần hồ sơ tùy thân để trình báo với cơ quan công an, nhưng đó chỉ là một phần sự thực. Quan trọng hơn, họ muốn giữ chúng để ràng buộc và quản lý chúng tôi”, Phan Anh cho biết.

 Phan Anh tâm sự: “Giá một lần quan hệ tình dục của nam bán dâm thường cao hơn nữ. Thấp nhất là 500.000 đồng, cao nhất có thể lên tới 3 triệu đồng/lần ‘quan hệ’. Tuy nhiên, nam mại dâm không thể tiếp nhiều khách/ngày. Nếu phải tiếp tới 3 khách/ngày trở lên thì bọn mình thường phải sử dụng *[replacer_a]*, thậm chí là chơi đá để có thể sung mãn tiếp khách hàng”.

 Anh cũng cho biết, có đôi lần anh còn bị chửi bới thậm tệ. Chủ cơ sở còn đánh đập, thậm chí có bạn còn bị chủ ép quan hệ tình dục với họ mà không trả tiền nhằm được đảm bảo công việc hoặc là một cách thức trừng phạt. Cho dù phải trải qua nhiều rủi, tổn thương thể xác, tinh thần nhưng thu nhập của mại dâm nam chỉ được khoảng 15-20 triệu đồng/tháng, kém xa các mại dâm nữ.

 Anh Phạm Tuấn Sinh, Trưởng ban điều hành nhóm MSM – TG (cộng đồng nam quan hệ tình dục với nam và người chuyển giới), cho biết: “Công việc của mại dâm nam khá vất vả, họ thường xuyên đương đầu với đen đủi về sức khỏe. Thậm chí có nam bán dâm còn bị viêm nhiễm, xây xước các chỗ nhạy cảm… do phải quan hệ tình dục quá nhiều lần trong ngày”.

 So với các chị em bán dâm, nam bán dâm thường có tần suất quan hệ ít hơn, khoảng từ 3-5 lần ngày. lẻ tẻ có những lần cũng bị chủ ép phải quan hệ với 5-10 khách. Đời sống tình dục của họ cũng khá phức tạp, bởi một lúc họ có thể có nhiều mối quan hệ với cả khách hàng nam và nữ.

 “Một nam bán dâm trong lúc hỗ trợ can thiệp tại Hà Nội có cho mình biết, anh làm công việc này được 6 năm. Không chỉ bán dâm cho người khác giới, anh ta còn bán dâm cho người đồng giới, chuyển giới. Thậm chí có một chú còn nhận anh này làm trai bao, mỗi tháng trả anh 8 triệu để anh ấy làm “bồ nhí”. Ngoài ra, anh này còn có quan hệ yêu đương với một em học đại học năm thứ 2 và nuôi em ý ăn học”, anh Sinh kể.
 Chính vì có mối quan hệ tình dục tinh vi nên bản thân những nam mại dâm thường có nguy cơ lây nhiễm các bệnh tình dục khá cao. Anh Sinh cũng cho biết, các nam bán dâm thường giữ tiền giỏi hơn nữ bán dâm. Nguyên nhân là do họ ít chịu gánh nặng về gia đình, không có người phụ thuộc. Chính vì vậy, nhiều nam bán dâm sau một thời gian làm công việc, nhiều bằng hữu có tiền thu thập thường bỏ nghề và mở tiệm bán quần áo, tiệm làm tóc… với ước vọng thay đổi cuộc sống.

 Tuy nhiên, Sinh chia sẻ, đáng buồn là có tới 80% nam mại dâm đã bỏ được nghề lại muốn quay lại. nguyên do là vì mua bán thua lỗ, thu nhập thấp hoặc kiếm việc làm nhưng vì trình độ không có nên thường làm các công việc công lao chân tay, bị chèn ép, đánh đập, khiến họ mệt mỏi, ngột ngạt hơn cả khi bán thân. Nếu bạn đang tìm hiểu về các loại *[replacer_a]* thì có thể ghé thăm cửa hàng để được chúng tôi tư vấn và cung cấp, Ngoài ra chúng tôi nhận giao hàng không tính tiền trên toàn quốc

----------

